# 22% Fuel Rebate Program



## Brian Cooke (Jul 29, 2003)

Is anyone using the program being run by FuelZone, up to 22% rebate on gas?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 30, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

 NO, but would like to hear more about it :bleh:


----------



## Brian Cooke (Jul 30, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

I joined this program to get the 15% rebate that was offered, all i had to do was mail in at least $175.00 in gas receipts each month, easy enough i thought. Well, i ended up with a fancy website, http://www.briancooke.fuelzone.com   Then they promised to increase my rebate to 22% if i got a couple of buddies to join as well. With the money we are all spending to travel i wondered if i was the only one not using this program to get some of my gas money back. As the wife tells me, you may be old, but you still don't know everthing, yet!


----------



## hertig (Jul 31, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

the 22% includes a 7% bonus for signing up people under you.  This appears to be a multi-level marketing company, but I'm not clear what it markets.  

What did/do you have to do to sign up and continue applying for the rebate?


----------



## Brian Cooke (Jul 31, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Funny you should ask, but i mailed in my receipts today, they have to be postmarked before the first of the month. Of course the $175.00 was easy to reach,they mail me a check on the 11th. of the month.
My son, who is a fireman, is looking into the finer points of this program, i'm happy with the rebate. He was looking for a business to get into, he said, and with working shifts, 24 on and 48 off, he said he would check it out. I'll let you know, although he did tell me to read my web page to find out for myself. Heck, i figure he has more time than me, so i'll see what he comes up with and let you know.


----------



## Brian Cooke (Aug 1, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Well, my son has joined the program, sounded pretty excited about what this outfit can do for him. I will let you know what he found out when he calls next. I think I had better take his advice and go read my website. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Brian Cooke (Aug 2, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Anyway! back to my question, is anyone using this program? I figured while we were waiting for my son,we could get some feed back from other users of the program. Heck 22% is a good size rebate, so I know a bunch of people other than me are getting it.


----------



## Rod Wise (Aug 2, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Let me get this straight. Some company that makes no profit from the fuel you are buying on the road, is going to give you $22 for each $100 you spend on gas???  I seem to be missing something here!


----------



## Brian Cooke (Aug 5, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Nail on the head, rod3195. Let me tell you something else, I get a bonus of $100.00 if I have nine people join after I did, they call it a lap. Figure that one out too. There is a lot of stuff on the website that I have got to read to see what the deal is with this program. I'm working on it.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Aug 10, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Maybe they can explain how regular retailers can make 22% on the fuel then too.  I'm sure they would all be glad to have that margin.


----------



## Capt Bill (Aug 10, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

To ask it another way, has anyone that is signed up on this program actually receiving rebate checks?


----------



## GlennNY (Aug 10, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

quote:To ask it another way, has anyone that is signed up on this program actually receiving rebate checks?

An Even Better Question... Is anyone, *besides Brian Cooke*, making any money off this program? This Fuelzone has all the markings of an MLM (Scam).


----------



## buckbs (Aug 11, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

I agree with GlennNY!  It sounds like a pyramid scheme.  No oil company gives out discounts like that.  Only person making money is the one who starts the scheme.

buckbs


----------



## Brian Cooke (Aug 12, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Seems to me the message is simple, join, send in gas receipts and get up to 22% rebate check. Look at the website http://www.briancooke.fuelzone.com   and click on the 22% Fuel Rebate caption. All of the information is there. What's the saying? Don't shoot me, I'm only the messenger!!


----------



## Capt Bill (Aug 12, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

This has the aroma of 3 day old fish.


----------



## Joel Steven (Aug 12, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

It looks like the $30 monthly membership dues would be more than the rebate. When you are at the 15% member rebate level.


----------



## Brian Cooke (Aug 19, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Got my rebate check today, just like they promised. Membership is only $214.90 per year, not $30.00 per month. I still look at this as a win, win program.


----------



## Brian Cooke (Sep 13, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Just got another Check in the mail !!!


----------



## NTB (Sep 19, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Don't believe this one at all.
1st the name you are posting with is on the website
2nd ever hear of cc fraud? This is what i do for a profession
3rd Do a mapquest on the address, looks like a residence
4th I live about 20 minutes away, expect me soon.


----------



## NTB (Sep 19, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .EDU domains and
Registrars.
Registrant:
 BALTAZAR PARTNERS
 3475 Piedmont Road
 Atlanta, GA 30305
 US

 Domain name: HTTP.COM

 Administrative Contact:
    Baltazar, R.  greatdomains@hotmail.com
    3475 Piedmont Road
    Atlanta, GA 30305
    US
    +49 22818194426
 Technical Contact:
    Baltazar, R.  greatdomains@hotmail.com
    3475 Piedmont Road
    Atlanta, GA 30305
    US
    +49 22818194426


----------



## NTB (Sep 19, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Colburn, Tanika 
159 Arlington Ave E

Saint Paul
MN, USA 55117-3905 
Phone:  (651) 4877799

Any of this starting to look stangly familiur?


----------



## Brian Cooke (Sep 21, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Good Lord !! I never expected so many negative comments when I asked if anyone else was saving up to 22% on their gas. In Jacksonville, Florida alone, there are over 10,000 families signed up as members of this program. Fuel costs are doing nothing but going up and I think it's nice getting a rebate of $38.50 every month. :approve:


----------



## A casual observer (Sep 25, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Give Mr. Cooke some credit.  Don't be so quick to jump to conclusions.  The FuelZone fuel rebate program is based upon the same actuarial principles as applied by life insurance companies.

There is no scam here.  Mr. Cooke will receive $38.50x12=$462.00 over the course of a year.  As a participant, http://walterfranklin.fuelzone.com, during the month of August, the average cost for the 105 gallons of gas I purchased was $1.384. :laugh:   How does that compare with what you paid?

How much do you want to pay for gas, $1.729, or $1.384?  It's your choice, but don't be critical of someone who is smart enough to recognize a real deal, especially without studying the opportunity in detail.


----------



## KrazyJay (Sep 25, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Hmmmmmmmm ...... I smell a ringer invited by Cooke.


----------



## A casual observer (Sep 25, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Hello Mr. Pepper.  Maybe people in Cameron Park, CA don't have time to do a little basic research before throwing barbs, but one would expect a 37 year old programmer to know better than to make baseless accusations.

If you would like to make specific positive or negative comments about the FuelZone 22% gasoline rebate program, it will be my pleasure to point you toward information that will address your thoughts.


----------



## NTB (Sep 26, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

So you would make $8.33 a month for all the paper work, and all the credit card reciepts that you would send into this supposed company. And they would have your billing address also, you wonder why credit card fraud is such a large problem now days... Gives me job security as a fraud reviewer.


----------



## A casual observer (Sep 26, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Your post was time-stamped at 4:40am.  I hope your concerns didn't keep you up all night!

A family that drives a combined 25,000+ miles per year will receive a $38.50 rebate check each month.  That's a free tank of gas and a six-pack of Heineken where I come from. 

Credit card receipts show only the last 4 digits of your credit card number.  If you're really paranoic about fraud as some people are, you can have your check sent to an address that's different from your credit card billing address.

Many people are not aware that rebate programs are subject to state approval.  How many times have you seen the tag line, "This offer is not valid in Virginia, Wisconsin, or California," on the bottom of an ad?  FuelZone has been approved by the Attorneys General in all 50 states.

Folks, I challenge...

No, I defy you to find a fatal flaw in the FuelZone program.  I did my "due diligence" before enrolling, and you should too!  I will answer any questions you have.

Big Wally


----------



## GlennNY (Sep 28, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

What happened Brian, you couldn't convince us so you recruit this "A casual observer" to vouch for your MLM?

I find it to be a strange coincidence that this "A casual observer" is Walter Franklin another FuelZone MLM pusher. His web site... http://walterfranklin.fuelzone.com/ is nearly a carbon copy of your's.

"A *casual* observer"?? Yeah right, I'll buy that right after I buy into FuelZone...eerrrrrr NOT.

To rephrase my original question... _An Even Better Question... Is anyone, *besides Brian Cooke and Big Wally (aka Walter Franklin)*, making any money off this program? This Fuelzone has all the markings of an MLM (Scam)._


----------



## A casual observer (Sep 28, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Hi Glenn,

Right now, there are 16,485 websites just like mine.  That's one of the FuelZone benefits.  When this thread started back on July 29th, there were 14,007.  That means 2,478 more people are getting rebates while you badmouth the program with vague insinuations and innuendo.  Feel free to stand on the sidelines Glenn.  While you're pumping that $1.729 regular gas, all those people are paying $1.349.  Would you like to see a picture of my August rebate check?  I can scan it and send it to you.  The bank cashed it without any questions.

That's nothing compared to the $113 I saved on three pair of glasses I recently bought at Lenscrafters, or the $89 I saved on a set of four Goodyear Integrity tires.

Now, you ask about people making money off this program.  If I identify 10 people who have made more than $1,000 in the last 6 months from this program, would that give it credibility?  How about 20 people who have earned $2,000, or 30 people who have earned $3,000?  You seem to think that this program can only be legitimate if people are making money off of it.  You pick the number and the income level, and I'll have them contact you directly.  Is that fair?  Let's see, you and Lorraine still live at 5876 County Route 27 in Canton, NY, don't you?  Should I have them call you at 315-386-4309?

Take a minute to read the current issue of Fortune magazine (The Power Issue with Warren Buffett and Bill Gates on the cover), and you will find a 20 page article that describes the $28.7 billion industry you describe as "MLM (Scam)."  Do you know that Warren Buffett, the most powerful businessman in America purchased an MLM company (The Pampered Chef) just last year.  DuPont and Citicorp own MLM units.  Girl Scout cookie sales fall into the same category.  Did you know that?

Glenn, did you buy Microsoft at $9 per share?  What about amazon.com or Netscape?  How many times in your 60 years have you badmouthed opportunities as they slipped out of your hands?  FuelZone has a prescription drug program with discounts up to 50%.  It can be combined with other programs to give you even greater savings.  My guess is that you and Lorraine are on a variety of medications and could really benefit from the savings as you approach retirement.  Don't let this one get by, Glenn.  Don't let this one slip through your hands.

All the best,

Big Wally


----------



## BarneyS (Sep 29, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Hi Big Wally,
It's me again.  I cannot understand why you try to threaten people on this board who disagree with you.  Why in the world would you post a persons name, address, and phone number on this board?  What did you gain by that, other than to let everybody know that you know how to look it up in Anywho or some other search engine?  To me, that is plain unethical!! You may be trying to get your message across but, in my opinion, you are doing it the wrong way.  If you have a sense of decency, which I think you do, based on my other posts with you, you will edit your post above to delete that information.  
Barney


----------



## A casual observer (Sep 29, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Hi Barney,

You are absolutely right!  Clearly, you know a different side of Mr. Adams, the side that talks about extension cords, battery chargers, the difference between deep-cycle and automotive batteries, and how to easily navigate a boat ramp with a 30+ foot camper.

The man I know has accused me of working a scam (Scam:  "a fraudulent or deceptive act or operation" Merriam-Webster OnLine) with someone I've never even heard of.  That, Barney, is unethical.  You would have me stand in formation in the middle of the battlefield with my red coat, white sash and tall hat, with brightwork sparkling in the mid-day sun while the "Glenn Adams" of the world dart from bush to tree dressed in camouflage, firing at will.  I might be dumb, but I'm not British!

Now, just to be fair:  

Walter R. Franklin - 3076 30th Court, Jupiter, FL  33477 - 561-575-2297


----------



## C Nash (Sep 29, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

This subject clearly has nothing to do with rving other than "maybe" saving money so I suggest we drop it and quit bashinh each other.  Walter, you have made your point and most here don't want to use the system. I would not worry anymore as to whether anyone here wants to save.  Cash your checks and don't worry about us that don't want to save. Please join in the questions and answers here and remember we all have opinions and they are not always right but, we are all intitled to have one. Have a good day


----------



## C Nash (Sep 29, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

This subject clearly has nothing to do with rving other than "maybe" saving money so I suggest we drop it and quit bashinh each other.  Walter, you have made your point and most here don't want to use the system. I would not worry anymore as to whether anyone here wants to save.  Cash your checks and don't worry about us that don't want to save. Please join in the questions and answers here and remember we all have opinions and they are not always right but, we are all intitled to have one. Have a good day


----------



## Old Forum Post (Sep 29, 2003)

22% Fuel Rebate Program

Agreed Chelse -- this topic has gotten off of the RV subject.  It will be locked until further notice.

Thanks,
Lee
RVUSA.com


----------

